# not sleeping



## Spyro (Aug 3, 2013)

My tiel will not sleep at night when I cover him up he hissis none stop and when not covered up he will just stay still on full alert and not sleep even with a nightlight on need some help.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Where is he located? Are there a lot of noises in the area? Sometimes if there is a TV left on or you're typing on a laptop the light or noise can keep them up. Maybe try an earlier bed time? I usually cover Kiwi's cage, turn off the light, and leave the room for a little while when she wont sleep. I return and find her snuggled up against her favorite toy. If you turn out the light for a while and stay in the room you'll hear them start to grind their beaks, when the grinding stops they're usually about to close their eyes and sleep. 

If you lift up their cage cover they will become alert and have their eyes open. Kiwi will hiss at me if I lift up her cover and she was sleeping because she's tired. :lol:

Another interesting fact. If your 'tiel is out of the cage at night and they get really fluffy, yawn, stand on one leg, and start grinding their beak really loudly, they are exhausted. They can do a combination of those or do them separately. Kiwi will usually just get really fluffy and grind her beak loudly, sometimes she will yawn too though.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Spyro said:


> My tiel will not sleep at night when I cover him up he hissis none stop and when not covered up he will just stay still on full alert and not sleep even with a nightlight on need some help.


It's likely one of three things: 

1. The night light is too bright or maybe not bright enough?

2. The room he is kept in is not quiet.

3. He is new to your home and hasn't settled in yet.

If he isn't showing any health problems I would cover him anyway and not worry too much about it he's probably sleeping when your not looking.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels are very light sleepers, so if you wake them up they'll be on instant alert. That doesn't mean he's not sleeping, being a prey animal, they're very cautious about sleeping in unfamiliar places. Give him time, he'll get used to it eventually. But you have to be consistent about bedtime, do the same thing every night, that way he gets into a routine.


----------



## Spyro (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm thank's for the feed back what I will do is reduce the amount of noise in the room and I'm pretty certain he doesn't like the night light on, So shall I keep on covering him up as per usual?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would keep covering him to make him feel more secure. That way he's not constantly looking around to see if something is trying to get him.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My new baby never wants to go to bed! When it's bed time she just wants to snooze on my shoulder so I leave her there for a bit. When I finally put her in her cage and cover it she climbs the bars and makes as much noise as she can (mind you, without actually opening her beak, she's very soft-spoken) to let me know she doesn't want to be in there! It's hard, but eventually she calms down and sleeps (I guess). I have the main light out and a heater going nearby for a few hours and then when I go to bed turn the heater off so it's as dark as possible (she's not used to night-lights, it would make her want to get out again). She can get really cranky about it! Cheeky girl.


----------

